# new theory



## FIGMENTUM

After the tragic death of a second brother of mine a number of years ago I went through a stage of extreme stress ? worrying about my family and what the death of another brother and son was going to do to my parents as well as my own grief. This stress pushed my mind to snapping point or at least that?s what I believed happened ? one day I was at work and like the turning off of a light my mine became disconnected instantly, the inner layer of the tent was disconnected from the outer layer. I was the star of the film ?being john malkovich?. I made it home that evening and tried to get to bed as soon as possible in the hope that a night?s sleep would cure me and it would all be ok in the morning!!! How wrong was I ? for two years I suffered inside without being able to talk to anyone about it, my own family seemed like some group of people I had never met before ? I had tunnel vision at times with foggy sides ? only someone who has experienced it would really understand what its like. The only hope was giving to me when I finally visited a psychiatrist, they explained the condition to me this helped a bit knowing that I wasn?t alone ? though they didn?t tell me what to do to get better! The truth there?s no over night cure, but I do believe there is a cure -

My theory is as follows ? I believe that depersonalisation and de-realisation are in actual fact physiological in their nature. Have you heard of Candida? Candida is a yeast that is found in our gut ? as long as its under control it causes no problems when ever it gets out of control it causes more problems than you could ever imagine ? and guess what - stress, drugs, bad diets, alcohol amongst other things lead to over growth of candida.

My symptoms did not lift until I started to treat the candida overgrowth that I was experiencing ? this is the truth and it makes more sence than any other theory I have ever read!! If one person reads this and gives it a go then at least I have helped one person ? but really I know what it is was like to suffer day on day and never feel like the person you once were.

Firstly you should research candida and its symptoms, then check out two products, oxypowder and threelac, these worked for me, of course I?m not endorsing these or pushing them on anyone but it really cured me from the torture i mean it!!! Please if anyone tries this let me know and the others on the forum ? many thanks and good luck


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Wow FIGMENTUm sounds like your either a crackhead or legit. Soooo....you had DP for 2 years....took this stuff....and it went away just like that?


----------



## FIGMENTUM

It takes a long time to knock you body so far off axis that you begin to experience dp and the same is said for recovery. You need to understand the process here - read about the food connection understand how finely tuned your body actually is - but more importantly give it a go for what is worth you should start to feel better within a two - three month period

Good luck


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Wow I just read some stuff, sounds really interesting. I have at least half the symptoms listed. How did you find out that you had this and what did you begin to do about it? Did it take away your DP completely?


----------



## FIGMENTUM

Its very difficult to know when your completely free from dp because I think nearly everyone feels that way sometimes but because its mild they don?t really pay much attention to it ? if you have a major episode of dp your always very aware of the slightest change in your everyday perceptions ? when I think back to how I felt before the day the dp switched on fully I remember a person that in actually fact wasn?t fully grounded ? what I?m saying is I was probably feeling a bit of dp for a long time but it sneaks up on you and you don?t pass any remarks. After studying the topic in detail I?ve realised that there are people that are put under massive amounts of stress and they don?t get dp ? so why did we? the only answer is there is something else at play ? please try out my suggestions and let me know if you feel better ? I currently feel great ? very very clear and connected!!!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001

FIGMENTUM said:


> After studying the topic in detail I?ve realised that there are people that are put under massive amounts of stress and they don?t get dp ? so why did we? the only answer is there is something else at play ?


I totally agree with this. There has got to be something else. I'm going to research this candida subject more. I did the spit test this morning and the results were negative but after reading the list of symptoms, i mean i have had chronic bad breath for a year or so, rectal itch  , and every symptom under mental and behavioral health. Would you recommend I see a doctor or just go about this on my own? How do I find out if I forsure have it?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

ummm ummmm do only girls get this? (im a guy)


----------



## FIGMENTUM

I would do the water test yourself ? fill a glass with room temperature water first thing in the morning ? put saliva into the glass (before your brush your teeth) leave the two together for a while ? if you see strings falling from the top of the water ? then you have an overgrowth of candida. If you go to your doctor they at best will give you anti-fugal drugs, not a good idea, go to a dietician and explain it to them, I went on this mission on my own and found the answer ? threelac really is amazing stuff - BUT YOU HAVE TO BARE WITH IT

Men and women can have an overgrowth of candida ? it often causes relentless thrush in women and rectal or jock itch in men!!


----------



## Guest

Hey i'll try this simple test tonight. I'll ask my twin sis to do it as well. Thanks.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

I did the spit test but had not strings...can men get candida?


----------



## FIGMENTUM

yes men can of course suffer from an over growth of candida - everybody has an amount of it in their system - honestly though i wouldn't let these results put you off - this is far from a scientific test, if you read the symptoms and have quite a few of them then its more than likely that this is the cause of all you ailments ? you really cannot dismiss this ? this could be your answer to feeling truly well once again (many many people have no idea what this feels like anymore). So what I suggest is that you visit http://www.candidafree.net/ in fact just type ?candida? into google and start reading ? threelac and oxypowder worked best for me ? (I tried a whole range of other products that were useless)? take the oxypowder first then the threelac ? good luck with the recovery


----------



## Thomas Rymer

Hmm, interesting. I think I scored "positive" on the test. However I don't know whether or not this is true because so I'm getting a friend of mine to do the same test and make webcam pictures. If she doesn't have it and I do I should be able to spot the difference.

Although, I might try this same test in the evening, since it should give a different result as well. If this does work though... haha... then I am going to laugh. All this because of some stupid yeast.

[edit]


----------



## JustinMm

Wow amazing find. I did test positive for this and I personally would be interested to find out how many people with "dp/dr" also test positive. Up until now I was sure I had dp/dr and aniexty but I suppose it's possible I've just had candida. Very interesting, great find


----------



## Thomas Rymer

I'm going to try an increased water intake and raw garlic together with some dairy products supposed to increase beneficial bacteria. I'm not sure where I would be able to buy any of the usual products.

Also I have my usual scepticism, I don't consider the sites trustworthy enough. Ironically I do have great faith in the placebo effect. My raw garlic today made me very energetic. Slightly naucious but energetic. Although that could also be my stomach trying to digest raw crushed garlic as its first meal of the day.


----------



## DRyan

I've looked into this.. I forget where he drew the line, but my doctor, a very very well rounded doctor, says candidiasis or whatever isn't what people and websites are leading people to believe.

He could be wrong as far as I know... but he has proven to me at every visit he knows what hes talking about.

*Anyway... Almost all of us brought this on by taking some kind of hallucinogen. Wear does this fit in with the theory?*

From what I've heard the most effective treatments are severe change in diet, and.. I think its called diflucan.


----------



## Thomas Rymer

DRyan said:


> I've looked into this.. I forget where he drew the line, but my doctor, a very very well rounded doctor, says candidiasis or whatever isn't what people and websites are leading people to believe.
> 
> He could be wrong as far as I know... but he has proven to me at every visit he knows what hes talking about.
> 
> *Anyway... Almost all of us brought this on by taking some kind of hallucinogen. Wear does this fit in with the theory?*
> 
> From what I've heard the most effective treatments are severe change in diet, and.. I think its called diflucan.


Those diets are crazy, and I'm not sure whether they were made by responsible nutritionists. And anyway those people are off their rocker if they think I'm giving up sugar, white flour and honey.

Mind you, the fungus does have SOME connection with the nervous system. I've scanned abstracts from experiments that mentioned such things. However again this says nothing about the supposed mental and physical effects mentioned on the websites.


----------



## Guest

i forgot to spit in my glass of room temp water... and had myself a bowl of oats... then remembered and spat in the water... and got myself a piece of stringy art. humm. I'll try again later on.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

I didn't get my DP from drugs. This whole time I have been going crazy trying to figure out what has caused it. I am going to laugh if this is the answer. I'll give up sugar, honey, my left arm if it means getting rid of this shit.

So FIGMENTUM what is oxy whatever and tree whatever. Are those supplements? Where can I find them.


----------



## FIGMENTUM

Threelac is an excellent probiotic ? its absorption rate is about 90% where as your average probiotics are about 5%. This live culture attacks the Candida at is source ? it actually works without going on the crazy diets as well!!! Just reduce your refined sugar intake

Oxypowder melts away years of build up in your colon ? I found this did have a clearing effect on brain fog and it?s worth a try but THREELAC is the key ? I really mean that.

Just type ?buy threelac? in to http://www.google.com and you?ll find hundreds of places that sell it ? it?s the price on one meal out but it?s the best food you could ever eat!!.

With reference to the hallucinogens ? did any of you ever take mushrooms as well as lsd or other chemicals? If so I?d say it was the mushrooms brought on the overgrowth of Candida ? fungus breeds fungus

Doctors in my opinion are fantastic at THEIR JOB ? their job is administer their MAIN STREAM medical knowledge as best they can ? but they are often brain washed by their own establishment to the point were they are closed to original thought. If you want your SYMPTOMS MODIFIED then by all means visit your doctor ? but he will NOT CURE YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001

cool thanks alot. i am going to give this a shot and if it is what is causing my DP then you have become my new best friend. thanks again.

PS: you ought to post this in the main forum


----------



## Cally-Man

According to the National Candida Society, the following are contributory factors in causing an overgrowth of candida (which in turn causes 'Brain fog', which is another title given to 'Depersonalization' and 'Derealization'):


- use of *recreational drugs*
- *antibiotics*
- *handling chemicals* e.g. pharmaceutical workers, farmers 
- dental *mercury *amalgam poisoning
- *side-effects of medication*, especially corticosteroids
- *stress *(usually as a contributory factor)
- *hormonal imbalance*
- *contraceptive pill or HRT including 'natural' progesterone cream*

Is there anybody here that this list doesn't account for, in terms of your theory as to why you have DP?

I believe that candida IS the cause my Brain Fog, and the thing responsible for me developing it is mercury poisoning (from certain foods). I think you guys should listen to what FIGMENTUM has to say.

Also, green drinks are said to 'cleanse' your system of Candida, by neutralising the acidic environment that it thrives on.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Cool, I'm so freaking excited to try this stuff!!! For so long I had such a hard time figuring out how to describe what I was feeling. Brain fog truly is the best word to describe it. Maybe we all suffer from brain fog which has led us to believe we have this mental disorder but really who knows maybe this is all it is CANDIDA?


----------



## Guest

Mine seems normal  .


----------



## Thomas Rymer

I am going to have to warn against getting too excited about this. I have not found any reputable sources or empirical experiments about this (when time and effort permits I'll look into the experiments I could find.. although I don't think they deal with candida and mental health in the average population.)

This article might give proof though. I can't bother to read it right now.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1792 ... d_RVDocSum


----------



## DRyan

I'm looking forward to hearing if threelac actually was effective in treating dp/dr.


----------



## Thomas Rymer

DRyan said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing if threelac actually was effective in treating dp/dr.


Well, strictly semantics but if someone's symptoms were caused by candida then it would not be depersonalization disorder. Therefore logically threelac is not a cure for it.

Except perhaps if they view it as a symptom. Although thats another discussion altogether.


----------



## Thomas Rymer

I had one of my friends test it and although he scored positive on the test for candida he scored negative on the symptoms.

Based upon this, I am in doubt concerning whether this candida thing works. Still, was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

I am looking on ordering this stuff. If you are interesting in reading my results check the Daily forum "How I feel". I will probably start posting in about a week.


----------



## JustinMm

FIGMENTUM said:


> I currently feel great ? very very clear and connected!!!!


I just ordered threelac, how long did it take for your dp/dr symptoms to be relieved?


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Cool, let me know if you get results.


----------



## FIGMENTUM

Thomas Rymer said:


> I am going to have to warn against getting too excited about this. I have not found any reputable sources or empirical experiments about this (when time and effort permits I'll look into the experiments I could find.. although I don't think they deal with candida and mental health in the average population.)
> 
> This article might give proof though. I can't bother to read it right now.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1792 ... d_RVDocSum


Thomas is right - there are no real studies into the dp / Candida connection - but if there was then you wouldn't be feeling the way you do - because you'd be cured already!! This is the most valuable piece of information you'll receive relating to curing dp - restore your body and you'll restore your mind!! There weren't any previous studies relating to penicillin before it was discovered either!!!!


----------



## FIGMENTUM

JustinMm said:


> FIGMENTUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I currently feel great ? very very clear and connected!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered threelac, how long did it take for your dp/dr symptoms to be relieved?
Click to expand...

I started noticing significant results within 1 to 2 months of taking threelac - a good test for the overgrowth of Candida was the amount visibly present on the tongue in the morning and how long it took to recoat after cleaning the tongue. The tongue should be light pink in colour - it should remain this colour all through the day and night - any white coating is usually a sign of Candida (yeast) overgrowth - when I was at my worst I had a thick white coat on my tongue in the morning, after cleaning it would have returned within five hours or so. This is just one sign of yeast overgrowth and it was a good tell tail sign of my recovery ? when it started to clear I started to feel better ( as I rid my body of the candida)


----------



## Guest

Hum that's interesting FIGMENTUM, I have a tongue brush which I used from time to time... although I don't use it that often because after i've made my tongue pink... it turns white again when I close my mouth... so cleaning it iss in vain... humm.


----------



## FIGMENTUM

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Hum that's interesting FIGMENTUM, I have a tongue brush which I used from time to time... although I don't use it that often because after i've made my tongue pink... it turns white again when I close my mouth... so cleaning it iss in vain... humm.


cleaning your tongue alone will not remove the candida from your system - thats like fighting a house fire by spraying the water at the front door. you need a full scale attack on the candida and its overgrowth - having a consistent white tongue is a sure sign of candida overgrowth - get started get your life back today!!!!


----------



## Guest

You're to be taken seriously... I got this by typing "white tongue" into google... it was the first site:

http://searchwarp.com/swa84947.htm



> Furry white tongues come in two varieties: a little furry and very furry. A little furry is fine - it's the normal layer of bacteria that every tongue should have. A very furry tongue is often not fine - especially if it's a thick and cheesy-looking white fur coating.
> 
> Scrape a fingernail across your tongue and look at the path it carves. A big groove could indicate a problem. A very furry tongue typically indicates an overgrowth of Candida albicans - a yeast that lives in every digestive tract (and that can travel to the mouth, and elsewhere).


So if you got yourself a cheddar cheese mouth; go see da doc *Thumbs up*

Nice one mate, thanks again =).


----------



## Luka

> Is there anybody here that this list doesn't account for, in terms of your theory as to why you have DP?


Yeah, me.

Maybe this Candida thing can help some here, I hope so.

According to a Dutch Candida test, I do not have candida.


----------



## Luka

surfingisfun001 said:


> FIGMENTUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> After studying the topic in detail I?ve realised that there are people that are put under massive amounts of stress and they don?t get dp ? so why did we? the only answer is there is something else at play ?
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with this.
Click to expand...

It does't have to be something else. Every person and every brain works in it's own specific way. We're all human, but we're all unique at the same time.


----------

